# Quitting Facebook



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am positive to say that I am deleting my Facebook account.

I am sick and tired of that so called 'social' network where people are incredibly hypocritical. I am no longer wasting a second of my valuable time on that ****.

Now I can happily spend more time on the things I love: going to the library; sciences; playing games; etc. Not that I spent a lot of time on Facebook, but I just don't want to be part of it anymore. One of the main reasons is that it is affiliated with the CIA and it's a government tool to easily track your life. Hell no, I won't be part of that.

People, delete your Facebook accounts and feel relieved.










This guy really nails it down:
"You know, I'm beginning to think that the term 'social networking' is an oxymoron. I think Twitter and Facebook particularly devalue the quality of friendship and human interaction. Some people are beginning to believe that contact with somebody on Facebook is a replacement for communication in the real world. Being struck for hours in front of the computer or an iPad or a smartphone is not a replacement for a real face to face chat."


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I want to do it! 

But I'm too afraid :afr

I may need it one day, so I'll keep it, but never use it


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Good for you, dude, good for you.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

I can't because even there though it's not many, I do talk to some people there, but I have to admit I would love to get rid of it.


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

way ahead of you buddy


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I deleted ( or rather deactivated ) it a few years ago ... I thought it was for the best then I decided ( somewhere last year ) to reactivate it, I was instantly greeted by some of my online friends who I had abandoned... that **** just brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I keep only the people I trust and only share the material that I wouldn't mind having available to people I know. Everything else is private and not even available.

I make secret groups with people I trust and share personal information there. Membership into those groups is based on trust, and the other members in there don't invite random people. I've seen only one person invited into one of my secret groups and I allowed it because it was a guy we all trusted and knew well.

I unfriended people who don't care enough about me and those who aren't nice enough (in my opinion). If I felt that they would share too much about me, I unfriended and blocked them. If I saw opinions that were too harsh and judgmental, I unfriended and blocked them.

There are others who use Facebook to stalk me and look me up, so I blocked them so it would be more difficult for them to look me up. I also blocked their friends so that they couldn't use their friends' accounts to look me up. If I put up a picture of me with my girlfriend as my profile picture, then some stalker could see the thumbnail version, figure out who the girl was, and start harassing her. I don't want that to happen, so I probably won't upload pictures of me with anyone else in it.

I blocked over 3,000 people so far. I know that seems like a lot, but I had to block every name and face I recognize so that people won't get a hold of my personal information that a mutual friend might have.

If I get to blocking 5,000 people, I might feel safe I suppose.

Btw, you can deactivate Facebook every time you log out so that no one can see your profile when you are not logged in. Then you just log back in to activate it again. Then when your account is active, people can see your information and post on your wall. This is a way to control when people can post on your wall and when they can see your information.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I deleted mine not that long ago. Reasons were it is a big brother tool, I lost my friends, and I gained enemies, and I also started to feel depressed just seeing other people who don't care to take care of themselves when I was trying to help them. Plus, it's pointless if you wanted to use it for internet activism because people can just block you. I've probably been marked as spam by a couple of dumb people. Why would I just use the Facebook wall just to talk about dumb things like what I'm eating, or where I'm at? Pointless. I was acting more of a important news source (trying to make facebook useful), I guess people didn't like that.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well said, Erica. It is definitely a big brother tool. The government is using us. I will not be part of that. I still prefer forums. I would also like to say that I have started stopping (hehe) checking my mobile phone when I'm bored in public. Today I didn't check it. I'm happy of this. Less dependency of technology, more time to spend with family.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

I would do it, if it weren't for the fact that I have discovered many things about people (like old friends and family) that I haven't seen in like, ten years. I have looked at their profiles and I see how they are doing, what they look like, some of them have kids now, I see what schools they are going to, etc. and some are remarried. 

Oh, and one of my close friends went into the Army and is currently in Afganistan, so I have to keep in contact with her somehow. 

If you don't want to be involved on Facebook, simply do this. This is what I do. 

I have only one album, which is profile pictures. I don't put albums and albums of my life, or likes, or any of that junk. I only liked like, three things and they are all like daily inspirational quote things. I have no cover photo, friends list is private, education is friends only, email is friends only, and that's it. No religion, politics, work, family, events, notes, etc. 

By doing this, I feel as if it makes me look like I have a life, you know? It also makes me feel more detached from Facebook.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

ericastooge said:


> I deleted mine not that long ago. Reasons were it is a big brother tool, I lost my friends, and I gained enemies, and I also started to feel depressed just seeing other people who don't care to take care of themselves when I was trying to help them. Plus, it's pointless if you wanted to use it for internet activism because people can just block you. I've probably been marked as spam by a couple of dumb people. Why would I just use the Facebook wall just to talk about dumb things like what I'm eating, or where I'm at? Pointless. I was acting more of a important news source (trying to make facebook useful), I guess people didn't like that.


Of course people didn't like that. People don't use Facebook for that reason. Facebook is used mostly as a popularity contest and for people to compare themselves and their lives to other people and to the lives of others. I personally believe that people compare themselves by looking at other peoples' pictures and work and school information, and by friends lists and by how many people post on one's wall or status updates. Some people on Facebook truly are superficial. It's sickening, really. The arrogance as well, such as boasting about their perfect grades, workout routines, and every other perfect thing in their life. Oh, and lets not forget that females only post pictures of themselves when they are all dressed up and whatnot.

Out of curiosity, how exactly did you gain enemies?

As for it being a big brother tool, one does not HAVE to post everything about themselves. I certainly don't. I don't post that much about myself. Ha, I don't even have cover photos.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

little toaster said:


> I keep only the people I trust and only share the material that I wouldn't mind having available to people I know. Everything else is private and not even available.
> 
> I make secret groups with people I trust and share personal information there. Membership into those groups is based on trust, and the other members in there don't invite random people. I've seen only one person invited into one of my secret groups and I allowed it because it was a guy we all trusted and knew well.
> 
> ...


Oh, wow. I really hope that you are not being serious here. If you are, then I was wrong in my assumption that I am the most paranoid person on this site. Blocking 3,000 people because they stalk you? Um. Who exactly was stalking you and how do you even know that they were? By the way, what's wrong with people looking you up? You know what? NO ONE added me. I had to add everyone. Sad, isn't it? That the only friends I have are people I had to look up. Count yourself lucky that anyone even bothered, ****ing bothered to look you up. I am such a friendless loser that no one ever bothers. Every message (other than from family) has come from, hmm, well no one. I had to be the one to send messages before people responded, and half of them didn't even respond at all.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Grapefruits: the fact that people don't bother to talk to me is also one of the reasons why I left Facebook.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Grapefruits said:


> Oh, wow. I really hope that you are not being serious here. If you are, then I was wrong in my assumption that I am the most paranoid person on this site. Blocking 3,000 people because they stalk you? Um. Who exactly was stalking you and how do you even know that they were? By the way, what's wrong with people looking you up? You know what? NO ONE added me. I had to add everyone. Sad, isn't it? That the only friends I have are people I had to look up. Count yourself lucky that anyone even bothered, ****ing bothered to look you up. I am such a friendless loser that no one ever bothers. Every message (other than from family) has come from, hmm, well no one. I had to be the one to send messages before people responded, and half of them didn't even respond at all.


If they saw the thumbnail version of my profile picture and I happened to have my girlfriend in the picture, then some random creepers might walk up to my girlfriend and be like, "I know who your boyfriend is" and make threats if she did something they didn't like or if I did something they don't like.

They might also do the same to me where they say something like "I know who your girlfriend is" and talk about all kinds of things they would do if I did something they didn't like.

It might not just be random creepers. It could be people who went to school with me at one random point and use that information to stalk my girlfriend, pretend to be friends with her to get personal information about me. If she said anything about where I live, I wouldn't feel safe anymore.

I know that most people who haven't seen me in over 10 years won't remember, but some of the people who went to school with me are very creepy and you never know what they would be willing to do.


----------



## payindews (Jan 19, 2013)

Sometimes Facebook depresses me too. When I see my family posting pictures of them getting together and I am not invited or I see how well everyone's life is (most people only post the good stuff) and knowing mine is still a work in progress.

Also my I have a tendency to think that negative posts are about me, and has me worried for hours. I am thinking it might be a good thing to delete mine as well! The only problem is I kept in touch with friends from all over because I have lived in many states. And there is the nosy factor.


----------



## Rainbow786 (Jan 8, 2013)

Facebook is nothing but time wasting.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

little toaster said:


> If they saw the thumbnail version of my profile picture and I happened to have my girlfriend in the picture, then some random creepers might walk up to my girlfriend and be like, "I know who your boyfriend is" and make threats if she did something they didn't like or if I did something they don't like.
> 
> They might also do the same to me where they say something like "I know who your girlfriend is" and talk about all kinds of things they would do if I did something they didn't like.
> 
> ...


Paranoid much? What makes you so special that you or your girlfriend are worthy of being stalked? I mean really, do you think that people are going to come up to you or her and ACTUALLY do that? I mean really, listen to yourself for a moment. That sounds absurd. No one does that.

Lol, you must believe that people really are intrigued by you if you think that they would stalk your girlfriend just to get information out of her about special you. Really, normal people don't take that much time out of their lives to do that by the way. I'm just saying, you are seriously overreacting.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Grapefruits said:


> Paranoid much? What makes you so special that you or your girlfriend are worthy of being stalked? I mean really, do you think that people are going to come up to you or her and ACTUALLY do that? I mean really, listen to yourself for a moment. That sounds absurd. No one does that.
> 
> Lol, you must believe that people really are intrigued by you if you think that they would stalk your girlfriend just to get information out of her about special you. Really, normal people don't take that much time out of their lives to do that by the way. I'm just saying, you are seriously overreacting.


Then you really don't know what I've been through in my life and how many people know me from various schools and programs.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

little toaster said:


> Then you really don't know what I've been through in my life and how many people know me from various schools and programs.


Well, why the heck would they even want to stalk you? What exactly is so stalkable about you, anyway?


----------



## brunteca (Jan 17, 2013)

I keep mine open because it's a good way to let people know I'm still alive without actually talking to them.


----------



## payindews (Jan 19, 2013)

brazteca said:


> I keep mine open because it's a good way to let people know I'm still alive without actually talking to them.


I understand that but there are some people who I wish would leave me alone and think I'm dead


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

I've been considering this for quite a while too... 

I just see FB as a giant approval seeking machine these days...


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

I love that I have quit FB, it was such a waste of time and cause of further anxiety, I just use skype now and email. There is something to be said about not being on FB that feels so much better, perhaps the fact that I don't feel obligated to be on it as I once did.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

newbornmind said:


> I've been considering this for quite a while too...
> 
> I just see FB as a giant approval seeking machine these days...


You could not be more right. =)


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm a little late on this topic, but I unfriended all my friends, sent my true friends text messages on my phone explaining, and never went back.

It is a terrible way to socialize and terrible for anyone with anxiety. I would recommend it be deleted by everyone.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

A good point, sonader. =) Very motivational.


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

@Grapefruits

_"Oh, wow. I really hope that you are not being serious here. If you are, then I was wrong in my assumption that I am the most paranoid person on this site. Blocking 3,000 people because they stalk you? Um. Who exactly was stalking you and how do you even know that they were? By the way, what's wrong with people looking you up? You know what? NO ONE added me. I had to add everyone. Sad, isn't it? That the only friends I have are people I had to look up. Count yourself lucky that anyone even bothered, ****ing bothered to look you up. I am such a friendless loser that no one ever bothers. Every message (other than from family) has come from, hmm, well no one. I had to be the one to send messages before people responded, and half of them didn't even respond at all.

Paranoid much? What makes you so special that you or your girlfriend are worthy of being stalked? I mean really, do you think that people are going to come up to you or her and ACTUALLY do that? I mean really, listen to yourself for a moment. That sounds absurd. No one does that.

Lol, you must believe that people really are intrigued by you if you think that they would stalk your girlfriend just to get information out of her about special you. Really, normal people don't take that much time out of their lives to do that by the way. I'm just saying, you are seriously overreacting.

Well, why the heck would they even want to stalk you? What exactly is so stalkable about you, anyway?"_

This is exactly the kind of thing I tell myself when I feel I'm getting "paranoid". I kind of imagine my sister saying this to me because I see her to be much more rational. It's just like you say, what makes me so damn important that out of an estimated 7 billion people I am chosen to be cared so much about and be on so many people's minds.


----------



## jayd1979 (Jan 27, 2013)

I deactivated it but its more of quitting for me coz im not gonna go back. These past few days without facebook has been very uplifting in a way. Im not as easily depressed seeing that i dont see any cool pics of my friends which i get jealous of. Also it made me value time more into doing hobbies and productive things.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have enjoyed doing my hobbies as well! No more time waste!


----------

